

Show HN: Readable-HN Chrome extension - jorde
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jpnbjaechgbbpokepgmdkhgjfmkmjecn/

======
greyman
I am sorry, but I find the original HN to be more readable than after applying
the extension. Maybe that's just me, but I don't consider the bigger gaps
between lines to be more readable. Also the original font looks better to me.

------
TorbjornLunde
I actually think the colours and fonts on Hacker News is pretty good.

The only big design problem with Hacker News is the measure (width of the text
blocks), which sizes according to the browser. Resizing measure without
resizing font-size is just crazy IMHO. Actually, adding a max-width to Hacker
News wrapper (which oddly enough seems to be a table) would go a long way.

(I know I should stop complaining, and start building an extension myself.)

------
jorde
I put together a custom CSS for HackerNews to make it little easier to read
discussions. I know that there are some available but this is modeled after
Readability bookmarklet and the code is available at:

<https://github.com/jorde/readable-hn>

It's not perfect so feel free to fork and submit patches (or create variants
with your own font preferences).

~~~
wippler
could you put a small settings screen to adjust font size for lazy users like
me. love the clean look :)

~~~
jorde
I guess that could be done easily by injecting JS. I have to take a look at it
later (not high priority as fonts are adjusted to my personal preferences
already :)

------
joakin
I prefer the flexibility of Stylebot (on Chrome, or Stylish in firefox).

Right now the style I have applied is this one:
<http://stylebot.me/styles/223>

I would like to do something with the comments tree, but since they are not
nested but padded its not possible to show a hierarchy on them :S

It would be nice to see other peoples styles to take ideas :D

~~~
jorde
I have been using Stylebot but prefer CSS extensions as there's a small lag
when applying styles with SB on load. I still use Stylebot for creating styles
but I the results ends up in a custom extension (with !important).

------
amitagrawal
This is an amazing experiment I actually liked the new design but I prefer the
original one more, maybe due to a habit.

I second that the whitespace between the 2 articles is more than I personally
feel comfortable with. Also, a bigger font and a darker font color for the
number of comments would be awesome.

Great work, nonetheless!

------
tuhin
Just posted a screenshot today of what I was going to upload tonight!
<http://twitpic.com/4h5a5d>

Will submit it anyways in case you all feel the need.

~~~
vayn
It looks very nice. Would you port it to greasemonkey script so that it can
work on Firefox.

~~~
tuhin
Just submitted the app in the Chrome Store. Here is the HN link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2410195>

Will do a port for Safari and Firefox soon! Hope you guys like it!

~~~
nodoubt
I am going to slug it out and try get use to this app because I do hate the
old hacker news but I'm use to it out of habit.

What I don't like about this one is how small the upvote button is and how
small the points and usernames are.

------
cullend
Would you be willing to open source this?

It'd be cool to play around with styles myself, or modify for other websites.

~~~
jorde
It's open source: <https://github.com/jorde/readable-hn>

It's actually rather easy to create custom CSS styles using Chrome Extensions.
This is my second.

------
illdave
I think it takes a bit more getting used to, but I do genuinely like it. Good
job, I love the white space.

------
Devilboy
Ctrl+MousewheelUp is all I need

